# Is it only with applications from India?



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All..Howz it going ?
I just submitted my Application for Skilled migrant category.The below info in New Delhi Immigration NZ site baffles me!!!!
"Processing Time for Applications:
Skilled Migrant Category applications – 15 months for allocation and 6 to 9 months from date of allocation for processing"

Does the above mean for 15 months my application will just lay without no process & on allocation it will take again 6 ~ 9 mths.Am i reading this correct ?
Is it with applications only from India taking so much time[24 mths]...how about other countries?:confused2:
Please share your thoughts & experience


----------



## klt (Jun 13, 2011)

dhayalan19 said:


> Hi All..Howz it going ?
> I just submitted my Application for Skilled migrant category.The below info in New Delhi Immigration NZ site baffles me!!!!
> "Processing Time for Applications:
> Skilled Migrant Category applications – 15 months for allocation and 6 to 9 months from date of allocation for processing"
> ...


I do not get it.... I think you should do EOI first..and once it is submitted it is placed in the pool and picked up based on your total score...Not sure if you are talking about the same process...


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

First of all..thanks for replying...i was bit disappointed for no reply 
My EOI got selected with 130 points & have received my ITA.I have submitted my application also before 2 weeks.That is what i meant by submitting my application for SMC.i was talking about the time taken for processing after we submit the application


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dhayalan19 said:


> First of all..thanks for replying...i was bit disappointed for no reply
> My EOI got selected with 130 points & have received my ITA.I have submitted my application also before 2 weeks.That is what i meant by submitting my application for SMC.i was talking about the time taken for processing after we submit the application


It very much depends whether you have a job offer. If you do, your application processing will move above those without a job offer. Otherwise, they tend to quote a longer time than will actually happen anyway - just in case


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks topcat...I dont have a Job offer..i will make that long wait & hope my luck can make it bit sooner


----------



## prmadhav (Oct 17, 2011)

dhayalan19 said:


> thanks topcat...I dont have a Job offer..i will make that long wait & hope my luck can make it bit sooner


Hi Dhayalan19, 
I am Planning to apply fro NZ PR visa. I came across your post. I am just concerned about finding a job in NZ. I am into IT industry and a Business Intelligence analyst. So before applying I wanted to ensure whether i would get a job there coz i couldnt find any matching jobs in NZ job portals. I just wanted to know about the prospects of getting a job in NZ. Have you done any analysis on this front. Would appreciate your help. 

All the best for your NZ PR . 

Thanks


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am into telecom...so as far wit wat i have explored the prospectus is quite gud....
I am not sure for the position u have mentioned..i wud suggest you to check the NZ job portals for the openings [check in this forum for NZ job sites].Also do check the pay you may get for ur position using pay calculators & compare it wit cost of living in NZ...it wud help u.....on my opinion even if u dont get a job in ur own field...with IT background u may get something for survival if u r a single..

Cheers


----------



## dhayalan19 (Aug 16, 2011)

K..i just missed a line in ur thread..if u did already looked in job portals...its difficult to say...but "with IT background u may get something for survival if u r a single"


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

prmadhav said:


> Hi Dhayalan19,
> I am Planning to apply fro NZ PR visa. I came across your post. I am just concerned about finding a job in NZ. I am into IT industry and a Business Intelligence analyst. So before applying I wanted to ensure whether i would get a job there coz i couldnt find any matching jobs in NZ job portals. I just wanted to know about the prospects of getting a job in NZ. Have you done any analysis on this front. Would appreciate your help.
> 
> All the best for your NZ PR .
> ...


There is a company that specialises in BI - look at Welcome to Indigo - Information systems you can trust - one of my friends works there.


----------

